# ICSC February Meeting (2022)



## Arthroverts

Hello all, I'm not too late!

The Invertebrate Club of Southern California's February meeting will be on the *19th* (Saturday, tomorrow), from *10:00-11:30 AM*, on *Skype*. This month we will be joined by Steven Barney AKA Beetle-Experience, who was behind the deregulation of _Goliathus _a few years ago and has been keeping and breeding beetles for several decades! I am super excited to talk with him about beetles and much else besides, this isn't a meeting you'll want to miss!

Looking forward to seeing all who can make it!

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------

